# Anyone ever set up a fantasy writing workspace?



## Tuxedo Mark (Apr 19, 2015)

Something that I decided to do for fun while writing my medieval fantasy stories was to create a virtual tavern. I added an old parchment background image to OpenOffice Writer and installed an "Olde English" font to type my stories in. I've downloaded videos of fan-made medieval tavern music and background ambiance from YouTube, and I play them in various combinations through two or three players. I find it inspiring. It puts me in the right mood.

I was wondering if anyone else has done anything similar.


----------



## Lunaairis (Apr 19, 2015)

I often do something similar when I work on animation. My "All the gold" film is set in ancient Egypt so I would often listen to Egyptian style music while working on it. 

For writing I've never thought to do that. Its a great idea I'll see how well it works. Could you take a screen shot? I'm interested in seeing what your document looks like.


----------



## Tuxedo Mark (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## CupofJoe (Apr 20, 2015)

By the gods... That would drive me mad...
I do find "mood music" to listen to as I write. It might not be geographically or chronologically accurate but it must suit the mood I'm trying to create. I'm using Japanese Drumming music to try and create a dusty open sparse feel in my latest few chapters.


----------



## Philip Overby (Apr 20, 2015)

I have done stories in different fonts just to distinguish them from each other. I don't use any kind of fantasy font, but it's just a way to make it stand out when I'm editing and stuff because I use the same characters in some of my stories. The music I listen to seems to be mostly electronic based, which may be why my fantasy writing is weird and anachronistic.


----------



## Russ (Apr 20, 2015)

My home office is set up to help me write fantasy and for no other purpose.  The art, the music, the books displayed, everything is for that purpose.

I do find it really helps.


----------



## Zephyr (Apr 20, 2015)

Sometimes when I craft lore I save it as an image as though it was in an old book. I think it just makes it more fun to look at.


----------



## Saigonnus (Apr 20, 2015)

I haven't done the Microsoft office backgrounds or fonts, don't think it would help. I do suppose I could give it a chance, just in case. I do listen to music fitting the mood i am trying to convey, which varies from scottish bagpipes to irish folk music to slayer for battle scenes. For me, often times i put a background up on my tablet, something period and interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chessie (Apr 21, 2015)

Um...thank you for the idea actually. Now, I will be doing this! My fantasy world is more colonial...so medieval tavern music doesn't fit the bill.


----------



## ArenRax (Apr 21, 2015)

huh well when I write I just listen to music or go outside but I am hoping to set up my stereo and my desk so that all my writing and sketching material is within an arms reach.
heh, I like to listen to my Bastion CD when Im working on fantasy.


----------



## Tom (Apr 21, 2015)

I set the mood with Irish trad music, and sometimes when I'm writing I'll pull up images related to the story I'm writing to keep me in the right mindset. Other than that, I don't have a special workspace set up for fantasy writing, or even writing in general. I usually write and draw while sitting on the floor. It works.


----------



## WooHooMan (Apr 21, 2015)

I use to set-up music and images to help me be in the right mood when I work but I heard other, more successful artist tell me not to becaus - even if you think it helps keep you in the right mindset - it's actually a distraction.  So, I tried to not set-up a workspace and I found that my worked improved a lot.

I usually brainstorm while listening to music or looking at relevant images but I get rid of any distractions when I'm actually putting pen to paper.

I was on wondering if anyone else knows that they write better without any atmosphere things?


----------



## Devor (Apr 21, 2015)

Some of the ideas here sound kind of cool, but I don't think any of them yet would help me be more creative or productive.

To me, getting in the right mindset is more about what I'm doing when I'm not writing.  Popping into my notes for a few minutes during the day, or seeking out things that I find cool, or finding ways to destress - these are things that help me when it comes time to write.

I have a couple of things on my desk.  But I want my screen to have as much white space as possible when I'm writing.  Basic. Plain. As simple and focusing as possible.

I mean, maybe you could get one of those frames that cycles through pictures, load it up with scenes from your favorite movies and games, and have it on the side of the computer.  But on my writing screen?  No, not for me.


----------



## Chessie (Apr 21, 2015)

I did change my wallpaper in Google Docs and it's pretty neat actually. Can't say whether it's improving my productivity or not. I still prefer to write without music, unless it's Skyrim Atmospheres. That always puts me in the mood. 

@Tom: sitting on the floor helps me think, too. Oh, and the bathroom! If I'm really stuck on something, I'll brainstorm on the bathroom counter. Weird, huh? I do keep the bathroom pretty clean though, so it smells like clorox wetwipes and candles in there.


----------



## TheCatholicCrow (Apr 22, 2015)

I only set up an "atmosphere" if I'm completely stuck or if I'm having one of those days where I have to force myself through a scene ... and sometimes during editing. 

I'll sometimes use a different font but it still has to be easily legible (while doing a Noir novel I used a typewriter font but now that I'm in Fantasy I just use standard Times or Garamond). 

I use Scrivener- I'll sometimes change the background image (for full screen) but mostly if I'm just needing inspiration for introducing a new location- after that my mind takes off and replaces the image with something different. At that point there's no use using the image so I go back to a blue screen. I do like that option though. Sometimes I put it as an image of some grassy hills in New Zealand. 

I LOVE Corvus Corax & Libera & Medaeval Babes & Gregorian Chant (not to be confused with the German band Gregorian - though I love them too) but if at all possible I prefer silence. 

I usually write alone, laying in bed with all of the lights off. The only light I see is that coming from my computer screen so my physical environment is not an issue either. 

I would like to say that I work well both ways but in all honesty I think fewer distractions is better. I think it might depend though - if I write during the day when people are talking music can help me block them out so idk


----------



## TheCatholicCrow (Apr 22, 2015)

But now that you mention it, I'm really tempted to hop over to Pinterest and see what sort of Fantastical environments people have built for themselves in their homes.


Curse you A.D.D.!


----------



## buyjupiter (Apr 22, 2015)

WooHooMan said:


> I use to set-up music and images to help me be in the right mood when I work but I heard other, more successful artist tell me not to becaus - even if you think it helps keep you in the right mindset - it's actually a distraction.  So, I tried to not set-up a workspace and I found that my worked improved a lot.
> 
> I usually brainstorm while listening to music or looking at relevant images but I get rid of any distractions when I'm actually putting pen to paper.
> 
> I was on wondering if anyone else knows that they write better without any atmosphere things?



I think this is one of those things, like outlining, that works well for some people but not for others.

I, for one, cannot focus at all if I have anything distracting going on in the background. To the point that I need noise cancelling headphones if someone has the TV on in the other room while I'm trying to write. (Not that I have them, but I rework my schedule around any time that the TV is normally on.) If I don't, I end up typing dialogue between characters from whatever show is on in the background or the lyrics to music. Which isn't what I'm aiming for.

I keep my shutters open, to look out over the garden. But honestly, that doesn't bother me often as I rarely break focus once I have it. The whole world disappears and I am entirely within my own worlds and stories for however long I'm writing.

But as far as having pictures or theme music playing in the background: a very firm and emphatic NO from me.


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2015)

Despite having ADD, I'm surprisingly distraction-resistant when I'm writing. I often write while listening to music, sitting in the incredibly noisy student lounge at school, or while my younger siblings have the TV on. As such, I can pretty much make a writing space anywhere, though for some reason I always work better sitting on the floor. That's just weird.


----------



## Mythopoet (Apr 22, 2015)

I moved into a new house in January and am currently working on getting part of my mine and my husband's computer room organized and set up to be my space. It'll have my computer, my writing stuff and my sewing stuff. I plan on filling it with posters and things of the kind of stuff that gives me inspiration. I'll probably post pics on my blog when it's done.


----------



## AndrewMelvin (Apr 23, 2015)

I haven't gone so far as to alter my workspace, but I have found that I definitely write more when I listen to epic music. The battle at the climax of my last book was written entirely with Two Steps From Hell in the background, and I like to think it was better for it.


----------



## Miskatonic (May 16, 2015)

If it creates the mood where the words just start to flow then all is good. Playlists that put you in the desired frame of mind are what I like.


----------



## willsonjohn90 (May 18, 2015)

I have never done that before because I have never written fantasy writing but before I start writing about anything I like to search about that topic for a while watch some videos and images regarding that so that i have something in my mind and then i try to write whatever comes to my mind and it has worked for me many times.


----------



## Nagash (May 18, 2015)

Creating a mood strikes me as something essential, but which isn't always helpful. I noticed I write most often when struck by inspiration, which happens pretty much anytime, anywhere. I've written dozens of drafts for future stories on my phone while eating my lunch, or describe potential characters. 

This being said, once I'm back home and actually have to begin writing, yeah setting a mood is an absolute necessary for me. I usually put some celtic folk music, folk music in general - instrumental is an amazing source of inspiration for me - or some big epic-cheesy-orchestra soundtrack you'd expect to see in trailers for fantasy blockbusters. 

This said, the tavern-soundtrack thing is one of my all time favorites, and I've been using the good ol' inn music I heard back in the day when I was an avid WoW gamer. See for yourself






Warcraft's soundtracks in general are amazing.


----------

